# Legends of the Space Marines



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

Just wondering what chapter is the Assault marine on the cover of the book. Not one for anthology books but this one is pretty good.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I believe they are Dark Hunters, or possibly Flesh Tearers. Both Chapters are pretty cool, im hoping that the Dark Hunters will be back in future stories. And a Flesh Tearers series, come on James Swallow. (Sergeant Noxx must be the main Flesh Tearer. He is supremely cool.)


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Nah, they are Doom Eagles. It is interesting as the Doom Eagles don't feature in any action in the actual novel though...


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

It's a Doom Eagle.

Dark Hunters have very dark blue armour, and the Flesh Tearers have black and Scarlet armour.

Edit: stupid ninja DA :headbutt:


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

dark angel said:


> Nah, they are Doom Eagles. It is interesting as the Doom Eagles don't feature in any action in the actual novel though...


I'm not at home right now so can't check the book, but from memory I can recall the story "the returned" is about the doom eagles. It features a single marine that came back from the eye of terror and finds out that his chapter, the doom eagles, have listed him as being KIA....and he has to do all kinds of test to convince them he's still one of them. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Ah my mistake. But RudeAwakening is right, the short story _The Returned_ is about the Doom Eagles, specifically the Doom Eagles from _Black Tide_.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah, I know that. What I said was any _action_, there is no Jump Pack wearing Marines featured if I remember correctly. I would have said story, wouldn't I?


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

point taken, not a lot of action...just some trials and interogations goin' on.


----------



## Arcangel (Aug 31, 2008)

Looking forward to reading this novel...I enjoyed reading "Heresies" quite a bit


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Its a good, set of stories, a bit bigger than its other counter part Heros of the space marines.


----------

